#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-30
<onix> buenas noches a todos...
<virusuy> magu42: 
<virusuy> http://www.miracleofscience.us/
<virusuy> mirate el menu
<virusuy> a ver si ubicas que es :-P
<magu42> viendo
<magu42> ni idea !! , que es?
<virusuy> al fondo
<virusuy> en la pagina principal
<virusuy> el menu esta en un pizarron
<virusuy> que es la tabla periodica
<virusuy> miracle of science se llama el bar, - el milagro de la ciencia 
<virusuy> jajajajajaja, que excelente
<magu42> ahi lo veo  ,  jajajaja
<virusuy> sabes donde esta ubicado ?
<magu42> que nerdo estás !!!
<virusuy> dentro del MIT
<magu42> donde?
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> donde más!!
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> es excelente
<virusuy> me encantaria tener un bar/pub
<virusuy> asi, onda
<virusuy> prolijo, medio geek
<virusuy> donde las comunidades, de lo que sea
<virusuy> anime, juegos
<virusuy> linux
<virusuy> hardware
<virusuy> pueda ir y tener su espacio par hacer fiestas
<magu42> feo horario los pubs para laburar  ;(
<virusuy> o reunciones
<magu42> eso es un club!!
<magu42> de nerds  jajaja
<virusuy> nah
<virusuy> pero mas onda pub digo yo
<virusuy> onda, para todo publico
<virusuy> pero que tenga capaz una onda media geek
<virusuy> ponele
<virusuy> que venga la moza
<virusuy> o el mozo
<virusuy> y con una tablet
<virusuy> china igual, con android y una aplicacion
<virusuy> que haga los pedidos
<virusuy> seria excelente
<magu42> D+
<virusuy> pero eso aca en uruguay es muy complicado
<virusuy> hay que tener buen capital
<magu42> jeje , como siempre
<virusuy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAjjSM1zzx8
<magu42> dame un seg , que estoy bolando chromium que era el predeterminad
<magu42> o
<magu42> exelente!!
<virusuy> jaja, 
<virusuy> me fui a dormir
<virusuy> nas noches magu42
<magu42> yo igual
<magu42> nas noches virusuy 
<Esteban30> hola,buenos dias!!!!
<Esteban30> quisiera saber como configurar la conexion adsl de antel en ubuntu 11.10
<LeandroBeltran> hola
<Natsumi> hola
<Natsumi> tengo un problema
<Natsumi> quiero intalar ubuntu pero cuando esta cargando me da un error
<Natsumi> instalar*
<Natsumi> alguien me puede ayudar??
<Natsumi> alguen podria ayudarme??
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> preciso ayuda
<ubuntero> buenas tardes
<ubuntero> alguien [pr aca por la sala??
<ubuntero> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-31
<magu42_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90RAGB_Jl9Y
<ubuntero> hola buenos dias 
<ubuntero> me gustaria poder hablar con alguien que me ayudara a elegir el so que me convenga mas
<EduardoR> hola ratman
<agustin> Hola
<Guest74319> Alguien acá?
<EduardoR> hola
<Guest74319> Como andas?
<EduardoR> de paso...
<Guest74319> Ta bien
<Guest74319> Una duda rápida, capas me podes ayudar
<Guest74319> Con Ubuntu puedo organizar las fotos respecto a su tiempo de exposicion y obturador?
<EduardoR> hay varios programas que manejan esa información 
<Guest74319> Pero en si integrado ya viene?
<EduardoR> la info EXIF es parte del archivo
<EduardoR> eso ha cambiado de un ubuntu a otro
<EduardoR> no te puedo decir con seguridad
<EduardoR> si "integrado" te referías al Nautilus, deberías buscar en Synaptic
<EduardoR> por EXIF
<EduardoR> quizás te sirva "nautilus-columns", pero debe haber montones visores mas expertos
<Guest74319> Bien
<Guest74319> Muchisimas gracias!
<Naudy> buenas noches saludos a todos 
<virusuy> Naudy: buenas
<Naudy> hi virusuy 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-01
<PabloRubianes> hola a todos
<virusuy> PabloRubianes magu42 hellou
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: que haces mañana temprano? ahh cierto, ir a trabajar
<magu42> como andas virusuy ?
<virusuy> disculpa
<virusuy> magu42: aca, de licencia
<magu42> me imaginé  , que maldad!!
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> un chistesito para el amigo Pablo
<virusuy> el viernes sale el de licencia
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> como andas vos magu¿
<magu42> cuando te reintegres él tendrá unos dias mas , ahi te quiero ver  jaja
<magu42> bien 
<virusuy> jajajaj
<virusuy> decí que todavia no se dio cuenta
<virusuy> jejeje
<magu42> se hace el distraido , pero yá vas a ver!!
<magu42> la venganza es un  plato que se come frio 
<virusuy> jajajaj
<PabloRubianes> hola virusuy magu42 
<magu42> hola PabloRubianes 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: 0/
<PabloRubianes> taba dandole a la pizza
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> magu42, nos reintegramos el mismo dia... pero a mi me quedan mas dias para el resto del 2012
<magu42> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> todo bien magu42 ?
<magu42> bien de bien , y vos?
<PabloRubianes> esperando que sea viernes
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> ratman, estuve con tu hermano hoy
<magu42> ese ratman no habla es el del laburo
<magu42> el que habla es ratman_
<virusuy> conoces al hermano de ratman ¿?
<PabloRubianes> fui al service de la tablet
<PabloRubianes> el hermano es el que lo hace
<virusuy> jajaja y como sabias que era el hermano?
<PabloRubianes> ya le habia mandado mails
<PabloRubianes> igual no es parecido
<PabloRubianes> tiene el pelo largo
<magu42> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-02
<EduardoR> ratman es muy malo
<Triviox> ya que esta es menos estructurada les digo "hola" por acá.. magu42 EduardoR ..
<Triviox> buenas para el resto no-dormido tambien :)
<magu42> como anda Triviox ??
<magu42> son todos bots
<Triviox> bien de bien.. esperando a mi novia para ir a comprar pizza..
<Triviox> era eso o panchos :S.. hay pocas ganas de cocinar..
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy_> che
<virusuy_> hay un Uruguayo laburando en Canonical ?
<magu42> en serio?
<magu42> pablo debe saber
<virusuy_> https://www.facebook.com/sebas.suarez?sk=wall
<virusuy_> ojo
<virusuy_> facebook
<virusuy_> mucha mentira junt
<magu42> ummmmm  como que suena a sanata jaja
<virusuy_> se
<Triviox> cuando fuimos al python day un flaco dijo que laburaba en canonical.. creo que fue ahí, uno que dio una charla.. mmm llegué tarde y lo agarré empezado, por eso no recuerdo bien..
<magu42> cierto
<magu42> los pablos intentaron hablar con él , pero no recuerdo si lo lograron
<ubuntero> hola quiero saber si alguien puede ayudarme con un priblema en ubuntu
<ubuntero> problema*
<qwebirc97064> hola
<qwebirc97064> estas alguien que me da referencia sobre la conferencia de mayo de linux si los agradeceria un monton 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-03
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> como andan?
<libertcharrua> nas noches gente como andan
<libertcharrua> que cuenta caro amigo magu42_ 
<libertcharrua> voy a celebrar que lo encunetro permiso
<libertcharrua> voy a celebrar que lo encuentro permiso
<magu42_> bien de bien y tu como andas libertcharrua ?
<magu42_> hola PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> hola magu42_ 
<magu42_> http://novatillasku.com/2012/02/02/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-alpha-2-disponible/
<libertcharrua> aqui ando instalando wine y con un amigo que vino de inglaterra se llama jhony y le gusta mucho caminar
<magu42_> jejeje
<libertcharrua> yajuuu fuinciono wine
<libertcharrua> por una vez me sirve de algo
<magu42_> al final unity va a resultar bueno
<libertcharrua> si? tu crees?
<libertcharrua> yo estoy con debian de momento
<libertcharrua> ubuntu me parece muy lento en esta pc
<magu42_> yo igual , pero unity se las trae
<PabloRubianes> magu42_, ta mejor el daily que el alpha 2
<libertcharrua> incluso lubuntu
<PabloRubianes> trae mejores cosas de unity
<PabloRubianes> el daily
<magu42_> PabloRubianes⟿ ando con ganas de bajar el daily
<PabloRubianes> yo tambien
<PabloRubianes> pero falta tiempo
<magu42_> como hacia antes con zync , y asi voy viendo los cambios
<magu42_> libertcharrua⟿ para pocos recursos  crunchbang 
<magu42_> debian con openbox
<libertcharrua> vieras que esqueeze con gnome anda fenómeno
<magu42_> mientras exista gnome panel , y después?
<libertcharrua> y despus algún fork espero
<magu42_> cinnamon 
<libertcharrua> gentoo
<libertcharrua> abandono todas als distros standars jejeje
<libertcharrua> no mejor gentoo no
<magu42_> esa es salada!!
<libertcharrua> ni tanto yo logré usarlo
<libertcharrua> lástima se me rompio el otro pc 
<libertcharrua> todava esta ahí esperandome
<magu42_> todavia no arreglaste?
<libertcharrua> ni se lo que tiene aunque pienso sea el micro
<magu42_> vuelvo en 15´
<libertcharrua> todavia espero alguien me preste u micro amd para probar
<libertcharrua> nadie se anima no se por que
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola a todos los presentes...
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo están?
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo una pregunta, quizás me puedan dar una mano...
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo instalado Ubuntu 11.10 con feelback (feedback)
<CarlosNeyPastor> se me genero un icono de una carpeta en la barra superior y no puedo eliminarlo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿alguién tiene idea?
<dylan66> sera un complemento de gnome-shell?
<dylan66> o estas usando el menu clasico
<CarlosNeyPastor> es Unity con una "mascara"
<libertcharrua> Gente 
<libertcharrua> che magu que te anda sucediendo
<libertcharrua> gente que debo investigar para controlar quien se conecta a la wi fi?
<Guest34953> no sé se me cayó y no me deja setear mi nick
<libertcharrua> algun proxy?
<Guest34953> anduve en eso , pero no ahora
<Guest34953> magu42 :Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable
<libertcharrua> glup
<libertcharrua> cosa extraña
<Guest34953> pruebo metodo brutal
<libertcharrua> anda que si existe crunchbang
<magu42_> claro  jaja
<libertcharrua> me sonaba a joda jajaj
<magu42_> yo??
<magu42_> jamás
<libertcharrua> por supuesto usted es una perona seria
<magu42_> porsupuesto!!!
<magu42_> ni yó me lo creo!!
<libertcharrua> che está interesante esta hija de ubuntu
<libertcharrua> creo le voy a meter mano
<magu42_> cual?
<libertcharrua> ambas manos
<libertcharrua> a crunchbang 
<magu42_> crunchbang no es más hija de ubuntu
<magu42_> es debian con openbox
<libertcharrua> ah
<magu42_> http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<libertcharrua> mira tu la wiki que encontré en español decia que era basada y compatible con ubuntu
<magu42_> si , la vi , pero es vieja
<libertcharrua> ya descargando desde el enlace que me has dado gracias
<magu42_> :)
<libertcharrua> la probaste? o nada mas la tenias de oidas
<magu42_> la tengo a punto de instalar hace rato  
<magu42_> en cuanto gnome shell entre en stable de debian , me mando seguro
<magu42_> en testing entró , me hizo pomada mi LMDE y lo cambié por XFCE
<libertcharrua> juas
<libertcharrua> por eso digo hay que usar siempre la versión stable
<magu42_> pero lmde viene en testing y asi la dejé  :(
<magu42_> en una actualización se convirtio en gnome shell cruzado con rotwailer  ,  era algo horrrrible
<magu42_> no encuentro una interfaz de usuario que me enamore , cuando gnome panel desaparezca  haré un funeral
<libertcharrua> okey colaboro con la corona de flores
<magu42_> snif
<libertcharrua> che y lodel fork que decia el fundador de mint? en que quedó?
<magu42_> mate 
<magu42_> arrancó para cinnamon 
<magu42_> mate lo siguen otros , pero lefevbre dejó
<libertcharrua> mate?
<magu42_> es el nombre del fork
<magu42_> MATE
<libertcharrua> aah
<magu42_> cinnamon está bueno , tiene tres opciones de escritorio , y una igual a gnome panel  
<magu42_> http://www.muylinux.com/2012/01/24/el-fork-de-cinnamon-para-gnome-shell-ya-es-estable/
<dylan66> muchachos buenas noches
<dylan66> que no les gusta de gnome-shell?
<magu42_> mucho click para llegar a algun lugar , unity lo mismo
<dylan66> ni creas
<magu42_> segun mi hija es un escritorio para deficientes mentales
<dylan66> pones lo que mas usas en el dock
<magu42_> los adolecentes son algo duros  jajaja
<dylan66> el buscador te pone la aplicacion al poner las primeras letras
<dylan66> al arrastrar la ventana hacia arriba la maximiza o viceversa
<dylan66> hacia el coatado la ocupa la mitad
<magu42_> lo que me jode es que me vendan algo que no quiero ni preciso , a prepo , y duro como una piedra
<magu42_> estoy medio viejito
<magu42_> jajaja
<dylan66> incluso una extension te coloca el menu clasico en el panel superior
<magu42_> si la vi
<dylan66> pero bueno cada uno con lo suyo
<magu42_> mejor agarro openbox y lo armo como me gusta a mi , y no a otros
<dylan66> yo me acostumbrre y l oencuentro agradable
<dylan66> si tuviera poca memoria usaria lxde
<magu42_> tengo un lubuntu en un p3 , anda bien
<dylan66> lxde gasta ciento y pocos megas 
<dylan66> tambien depende del so
<magu42_> veremos ,  este año , habrá muchas novedades en interfaces y entornos de escritorio
<magu42_> lo bueno , es que cada uno elige lo que le queda más comodo  :)
<dylan66> claro
<magu42_> y donde me caliente mucho , uso BSD con  Eagle mode y teclado dvorak 
<magu42_> jajaja
<dylan66> sino usa twm
<magu42_> eagle mode es la locura!!!
<dylan66> que son solo ventanas
<dylan66> no lo conozco
<magu42_> sip jaja
<magu42_> como mi viejo win 3.11
<magu42_> espero no llegar a tanto!!
<magu42_> eagle mode http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T5mP7O76cc
<dylan66> y al firefox 10 le notaste algun cambio?
<magu42_> no uso firefox casi
<magu42_> ni sé cual tengo
<magu42_> uhh   9.0.1
<dylan66> esa es la anterior
<dylan66> en fedora ya entro la 10
<magu42_> actualizando a paso de tortuga 
<magu42_> lo que si vi , es que el 9 consume muchos menos recursos que los anteriores
<dylan66> se agiornaron
<magu42_> sep
<magu42_> guau  , rapido y liviano ,  muuuuy  bien
<dylan66> jejeje
<dylan66> no sera la primer aimpresion
<dylan66> ?
<magu42_> tengo 4 navegadores abiertos y el htop para compararlos
<magu42_> perdon 5
<dylan66> al htop te canta la justa
<dylan66> como batlle
<magu42_> me gusta mas que el top , pero no sé , supongo que son fiables , al menos si le erran , le erran parejo para todos
<dylan66> es mas completo que el top
<magu42_> no me cierra como mide la memoria el top 
<magu42_> no me coincide con nada por eso lo dejé por el htop
<dylan66> 15 % me gasta firefox en fedora
<dylan66> de memoria
<dylan66> 3 % de cpu
<magu42_> 7 % de ram
<magu42_> de 2 gb
<dylan66> a mi de 1,5 gb
<magu42_> por ahi anda entonces , depende cuantas pestañas tengamos abiertas
<magu42_> cada pestaña consume
<dylan66> una sola
<dylan66> la del facebuc
<magu42_> 7  :)
<dylan66> me marcho magu42_ 
<dylan66> hasta mañana
<magu42_> nas dylan66 
<virusuy> benas !!
<magu42_> jajaja
<virusuy> buenas*
<magu42_> me reia por la hora , no había visto eso  jeje
<virusuy> no entiendo
<magu42_> 00:45  
<magu42_> hora de decir  nas mas que buenas ,,  ahhhh  claro el señor está  de licencia!!!!!
<magu42_> y hablando de eso
<magu42_> nas virusuy 
<virusuy> jajaja
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-04
<merchus2> hola a todos
<merchus2> cuanto tiempo!
<merchus2> al fin internet
<merchus2> :)
<ubuntero> hola donde puedo conceguir ubuntu para mi pc?¿
<mwallacesd> Hola buenos dias/tardes. Si edito el archivo /etc/sysctl.conf y agrego la linea vm.swappiness=10 eso indica al sistema  que debe usar cuanto de swap de acuerdo a mi RAM, es correcto?
<trol> que hacen mamones ? 
<trol> virusuy: sos un virus ? 
<Guest56326> gay o etero ? 
<Guest56326> m4v: ey ? 
<Guest56326> estas ahi 
<Guest56326> o estas hackeando algo ya que aca son todos huackers !!! 
<ubuntero_> hola
<ubuntero_> hola
<ubuntero_> alguien se conecta a traves de adslmovil de antel? tengo problemas para configurar. Mi ubuntu 11.10 no me lo reconoce. Es un modem huawei, esos blanquitos...
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-28
<virusuy> buenas!
<virusuy> ratman: como te fue ?
<ratman> hable tengo 2 semanas para pensar
<ratman> pero no fue tan mal 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-30
<sombra> hi
<sombra> tukeke borrate men
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<sombra> CarlosNeyPastor: hi
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<sombra> cosas de tukeke
<sombra> hi
<sombra> bien aki viendo el foro
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, de donde sos?
<sombra> montevideo
<sombra> centro
<CarlosNeyPastor> te conectas seguido a IRC?
<sombra> claro
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tambien soy de Montevideo
<sombra> todos los dias
<sombra> pero por otros lados
<CarlosNeyPastor> con que nick?
<sombra> mas bien foros de seguridad informaticas
<sombra> july
<CarlosNeyPastor> a este canal?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no recuerdo haberte visto antes...
<sombra> no no
<sombra> aca por primera vez
<sombra> en otros servers
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh, me parecia
<CarlosNeyPastor> bienvenido
<sombra> gracias
<sombra> lo vi por internet la pagina
<CarlosNeyPastor> a este canal?
<sombra> yo uso mas bien debian
<sombra> ubuntu lo tiene mi vieja
<sombra> y centos en mi server
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh 
<sombra> ubuntu fue mi primera distro
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo usu uso ubuntu ahora, hice un tour por varias distro
<CarlosNeyPastor> la mia fue koppix
<sombra> ajam
<CarlosNeyPastor> knoppix*
<CarlosNeyPastor> un viaje
<sombra> yo tambien
<sombra> ja pero mas orientado a servers
<sombra> en escritorio solo ubuntu y debian
<sombra> a mi vieja le puse linux mint y ahora ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo un server con ubuntu server 12.04 y 12.04 en mi desktop y notebook 
<sombra> nunca probe server ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> es igual pero sin entorno 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me resulto comodo, todo por ssh
<sombra> probe debian centos rh y los bsd
<sombra> claro yo el server lo tengo en alemania
<sombra> lo uso por ssh
<CarlosNeyPastor> un poco lejos...
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<sombra> sip me sirvio el precio y no queria de eeuu
<sombra> puse un cloud pero ahora con mega pufff
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo uno casero 
<sombra> sip
<sombra> esta bueno ofrecer a empresas
<sombra> el tema de la nube
<CarlosNeyPastor> nunca busque ni averigue com oes
<CarlosNeyPastor> a lo que lo uso para uso personal 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hace poco se me quemo un disco del server, perdi los datos
<CarlosNeyPastor> me queria matar
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero son detalles a final
<sombra> http://cloud.july-hack.tk/
<sombra> CarlosNeyPastor: pa eso es muy malo ja
<sombra> ownCloud 
<sombra> codigo libre facil
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo un registro  en owncloud pero no vi mucho 
<sombra> si esta bien el soft mejor que mega
<CarlosNeyPastor> me manejo entre Ubuntu One y Mediafire, y algun que otro torrent desde el server de mi casa
<sombra> pero en capacidad y velocidad no
<CarlosNeyPastor> capacidad es la misma uqe mega
<CarlosNeyPastor> y velocidad no tengo quejas
<Tukeke> CarlosNeyPastor, MediaFire ofrece 50 GB 
<sombra> mediafire y mega ahora ja
<Tukeke> seee bueno
<sombra> Tukeke: mi vida estas en todos lados
<sombra> dejame en paz je
<sombra> :P
<Tukeke> sombra, WTF
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo se Tukeke 
<sombra> soy july
<Tukeke> sombra, dejad de acosar
<sombra> CarlosNeyPastor: ubuntu one te da poco
<sombra> no 5g
<sombra> me parece
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, te da 5
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero lo uso para algunas cosas personales
<CarlosNeyPastor> en mediafire tengo lo que comparto generalmente 
<sombra> CarlosNeyPastor: que pasa con ubuntu en montevideo
<sombra> como esta la movida
<sombra> va en distros en general
<sombra> estamos 99% wind
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi, ahora esta medio quieto, por enero y febrero no se va a mover mucho
<sombra> logico 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora en junio se hace la UbuConLA aca en montevideo
<sombra> yo por ejemplo estoy re solo jajaja 
<CarlosNeyPastor> va a estar muy bueno
<sombra> mi madre y yo
<CarlosNeyPastor> que usan Linux?
<sombra> ajam
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo me empece a rodear mas ahora que estoy formando parte de la comunidad uruguaya
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero anteriormente tenia un amigo que usaba kubuntu en esa epoca
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahroa esta usando Ubuntu
<sombra> ejemplo tengo a mi vieja que en su trabajo que es el campo de la enseñanza
<sombra> que usa wind
<CarlosNeyPastor> y tiene un ciber con linux
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, ese es todo un tema
<sombra> ciber con linux ju ju quiero ver eso
<sombra> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora las ceibales vienen con  multiboot
<sombra> si si lo vi
<CarlosNeyPastor> es en agraciada y gomez el ciber
<sombra> gomes no la ubico pero busco
<CarlosNeyPastor> gomez
<CarlosNeyPastor> perdon 
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<sombra> en devoto por ahi
<CarlosNeyPastor> Francisco Gomez en prado
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<sombra> aaa ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> es la de la esquina 
<sombra> si si
<CarlosNeyPastor> el ciber queda en diagonal a Devot
<sombra> lo ubico
<sombra> voy a pasar a ver
<sombra> je je je :)
<sombra> no usas backtrack que esta basado en ubuntu ja
<sombra> CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> uso blackbuntu
<sombra> ajam yo ahora uso bugtraq
<CarlosNeyPastor> no lo conozco
<sombra> es nuevo
<sombra> es español
<sombra> basado en xubuntu debian y suse
<sombra> esta lindo
<sombra> je je
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo voy a probar despues
<sombra> http://i.imgur.com/g7yfr.png
<sombra> http://i.imgur.com/YyjfW.png
<sombra> el conky es util
<IgnacioUy> Hola!
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<virusuy> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> como anda señor
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-31
<fedeZZZ> buenas
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, saludos
<SergioMeneses> estas ocupado?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-02
<magu42> ratman, no puedo editar , no sé que pasa , me sale el cursor corrido
<ratman> :(
<magu42> no entiendo 
<magu42> me queda el cursor corrido a la izq 
<magu42> y borro no sé que , ni donde escribo
<ratman> tal vez tienes achicada la letra
<ratman> con la rueda
<magu42> pruebo
<magu42> listo , crtl scroll 
<magu42> :-)
<ratman> sip 
<virusuy> hola hola hola
<PabloRubianes> hola virusuy 
<virusuy> que haces PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> aca haciendo cosas vos?
<virusuy> esperando la milanga
<PabloRubianes> me desconecto
<PabloRubianes> creo que vuelvo...
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-03
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa, que sorpresa, cómo estan señores (magu42, virusuy)?
<virusuy> opa !!
<virusuy> recien sirviendome el primer vaso
<CarlosNeyPastor> primer vaso de...?
<magu42> como andan?
<magu42> que pregunta!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, aca haviendo testing con un irc para el cel
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos magu42
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<virusuy> magu42: viste lo que pregunta ?
<virusuy> no tiene VERGUENZA !
<magu42> bien , estaba de sobremesa nomás
<virusuy> te voy a dar pistas
<magu42> a quien se le ocurre!!!
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> se llama Stella y es rubia
<virusuy> viene de Bulgaria
<virusuy> aunque en realidad la arman en argentina
<CarlosNeyPastor> naaaahhh andate a caminar con jhonnie, es mwjor virusuy
<magu42> virusuy, donde anda tu amigo , que vi unas fotos onda vacaciones ?
<virusuy> El es asi
<virusuy> es una estrella del punk rock
<magu42> donde está?
<virusuy> se va de vacaciones cuando y a donde quiere
<virusuy> Colonia
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo al negro walker que dice que te espera para tomar de verdad
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: estoy saliendo, 
<magu42> ahhh  parecia algo más lejos  jaja
<virusuy> pero no anda de licencia ni nada
<virusuy> es por el finde
<virusuy> no se cuando se toma licencia 
<magu42> ahhh  D+
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor, es afrodecendiente walker
<magu42> no te busques un juicio
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> si vo
<virusuy> vamo' a ubicarnos
<magu42> es etiqueta roja , etiqueta afrodecendiente y etiqueta azul 
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> en que andan che ?
<magu42> virusuy, esto es para vos ,  http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/16335024/DOS-Deflate_-proteccion-contra-DDoS.html
<magu42> webeando , que más!
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajjajajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> bueenno perdon...
<CarlosNeyPastor> maten al bot por buchon
<virusuy> jaja
<magu42> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora me voy a meter en lios por la culpa de el
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<magu42> virusuy, servirá de algo ese script , o es sanata
<virusuy> pah, ni lo vi
<virusuy> que hace ?
<magu42> y yo que sé , administro servers yo ?  jaja
<magu42> leelo , te puede servir para algo 
<magu42> ese es tu palo 
<magu42> lo vi hoy y me acordé de vos , que más querés !!
<virusuy> nah, en realidad el palo de los DDoS lo tiene que parar la gente de redes
<virusuy> pero puede servirme
<virusuy> dicho sea de paso
<virusuy> anoche actualice los compiladores de C y C ++ para AIX
<virusuy> para un parche de oracle que lo van a aplicar a las 6 am
<virusuy> estoy prendiendo 10 velas para que no me llamen
<magu42> la gente de redes? y vos? estas para la joda como dice el otro entonces?
<virusuy> yo no estoy para la joda
<magu42> convencido que administrabas servers , como 150
<virusuy> yo administro positivamente el tiempo que laburo
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> ultimamente estoy haciendo la gran "pah, de eso no se" pa no laburar tanto
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> el que sabe de todo, no tiene paz 
<virusuy> y no
<virusuy> la ignorancia es una bendicion, dice el dicho
<magu42> como decia facundo cabral
<magu42> la ignorancia es lo más cercano a la felicidad
<magu42> sino mirá como terminaron los grandes filosofos y pensadores de la historia
<virusuy> jajja
<virusuy> hablando de pensadores
<virusuy> 2 cosas
<virusuy> que groso era tesla y que ladron era edison
<virusuy> y que groso ES el amigo Stephen King (estoy leyendo uno de sus ultimos libros )
<magu42> si señor!!!
<magu42> tesla +1
<magu42> el hdp de edison llegó a electrocutar a un perro con AC para demostrar que era mejor la DC  de él
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> eso lo lei .. que sorete
<magu42> vi una foto en fb de tu libro  jeje
<magu42> y gente mangenadolo
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> si
<magu42> nunca se devuelven libros!!!!
<magu42> jejeje
<virusuy> uno dice que lo va a prestar solamente por el hecho de quedar bien
<virusuy> pero MINGA
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> me quedé pensando 
<magu42> porque actualizaste los compiladores , quien los hace?
<virusuy> yo y yo
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> uhhhhh
<virusuy> lo actualice porque este parche de oracle los pide
<magu42> no entiendo , oracle // compiladores C C++
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> oracle usa C
<virusuy> y C++
<magu42> oracle mysql      aix  ibm      compiladores??
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> no te preocupes
<magu42> ahhh no es que los hiciera oracle
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> lo importante es que no quiero que me llamen a las 6 am
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> si no andan , te van a llamar 6 en punto!!
<virusuy> y si
<virusuy> y ahi se va a complicar
<magu42> nahhhh
<magu42> tengasé fé
<magu42> notese el tengasÉ
<magu42> el tilde
<magu42> horrible y yá no lo puedo borrar del log :-(
<virusuy> jaja
<virusuy> yo ando con el teclado en ingles
<virusuy> no tengo ni tilde ni enies
<virusuy> eni*
<virusuy> enie*
<magu42> ñññññññ
<magu42> no compro un teclado sin ñ ni en cuete , como escribo mi apellido!!  jaja
<magu42> en unicode?
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> jaja
<virusuy> la notebook vino asi
<magu42> ahhh  , claro
<magu42> sale con alrgr y algo no?
<virusuy> nop
<virusuy> por lo menos no por ahora
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> me voy afijar eso
<magu42> uhhh
<virusuy> a ver
<magu42> mañana me comeré un ñandú bajo un ñandubay con el ñato Muiño 
<magu42> a ver como hacés eso!!
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<virusuy> pera porque no se como poner la enie
<virusuy> ñ
<virusuy> esaaaaaaaaaaaa
<magu42> +1
<magu42> como se hace?
<virusuy> le cambie el telcado
<virusuy> tenia el teclado en ingles
<magu42> jajaja que hdp , eso es trampa
<virusuy> y ahora lo tengo con ingles y las letras ¨muertas¨
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> ñaka ñaka
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> o sea la ñ  está donde debe diga lo que diga el teclado?
<magu42> a la derecha de la l ?
<virusuy> en donde debe
<virusuy> como altgr + N
<magu42> ahi va
<magu42> ~
<virusuy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWNykOk2ckE
<virusuy> Para vos Magu
<magu42> a ver
<magu42> Chuck Berry +1
<magu42> rock and roll  , cuadradito
<virusuy> pah
<virusuy> lo mas grande
<virusuy> y con 86 pirulos dando clases
<magu42> una camada de grossos , que están en los finales de carrera  :-(
<magu42> vi en fb que has escuchado de lo bueno a lo mejor  del 60 al 80
<magu42> +1
<virusuy> estoy metiendo un karaoke
<virusuy> karaoke no
<magu42> uhhhh
<virusuy> estoy de DJ
<magu42> mixxx ?
<virusuy> no no
<virusuy> youtube nomas
<magu42> uso el autodj en él cuando quiero escuchar la musica que tengo en mi disco de respaldo 
<magu42> vos me decís los videos youtube onda karaoke ?
<virusuy> no no
<virusuy> karaoke no
<virusuy> dj nomas
<virusuy> meto videos uno atras de otro
<magu42> ahhhhh
<virusuy> y esto ?
<virusuy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn1Ca8izXto
<magu42> eduardor andaba en eso el otro dia
<magu42> día*
<virusuy> en eso ?
<magu42> karaoke en linux , en una fiesta con amigos
<virusuy> ahh
<magu42> no me acuerdo que le pasó, pero se volvió mono para hacerlo funcionar
<magu42> en vez de buscar por lo facil  ,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPnp8AvxidU
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> dejamos la cerveza de lado
<virusuy> y pasamos al fernet
<magu42_> uhhhhh
<virusuy> se, ya se me termina
<virusuy> me duro 3 semanas , bastante bien
<magu42_> jeje
#ubuntu-uy 2014-01-28
<mfavaro> calisto: ping
<calisto> mfavaro: pong
<mfavaro> :o
<mfavaro> calisto: eres un ser vivo
<calisto> mmmm creo que si, al menos mi conciencia cree que si
<mfavaro> jaja
<calisto> la demostración puede ser algo más compleja
<inessoul> hola, soy muy nueva en linux y ando teniendo que solucionar problemas, estoy en el lugar correcto?
<inessoul> tengo problemas con la inicialización de paquetes de actualización
<inessoul> perdón, del gestor de actualizaciones
#ubuntu-uy 2014-01-30
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, calisto CarlosNeyPastor saludos
<calisto> saludos SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> como va todo 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-01-31
<Leonardo_> hola soy nuevo instale hoy ubuntu
<Leonardo_> necesito la ayuda de ustedes
<Leonardo_> los genios 
<PabloRubianes> Leonardo_: a esta hora es medio complicado
<PabloRubianes> de noche capaz que tenes mejor suerte
<PabloRubianes> o proba en la lista de mail
<PabloRubianes> ahora la gente estamos trabajando
#ubuntu-uy 2014-02-01
<somosbarrigas_> lindo día para diseñar en inkscape
<victortyau> buenas chicos
<victortyau> donde esta libert charrua
#ubuntu-uy 2015-01-28
<magu42> mar ene 27 23:17:21 UYST 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-01-29
<walter-orsi> buenas noches a todos...!
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas EduardoR 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo bien?
<EduardoR> Hola, todo bien!
<ubuntero> buenas tardes
<ubuntero> tengo una consulta
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa mira quien anda por estos pagos
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo bien?
<magu42> bien y vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, en casa viendo unas cosas que quiero terminar de programar
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos que contas?
<magu42> nada nuevo , siempre por acá mientras webeo un rato
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo estoy conectado por lo general de 9 a 17 seguro 
<magu42> claro , yo a esa hora no pinto por acá  jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> ajja claro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> en general la gente se conecta por la tarde noche
<CarlosNeyPastor> que muchas veces no puedo 
<magu42> durante años acá era onda 21 a 24 hs
<magu42> ahora ta muerto
<magu42> y había mucha gente 
<magu42> fué divertido mientras duró
<CarlosNeyPastor> si claro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual yo ya lo he dicho mil veces y lo sigo diciendo para mi no hay nada mejor que irc
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta demas poder tener un lugar que no tengas 180 millones de emoticones y puedas hablar 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<magu42> hay tantas maneras de comunicarse ahora , que irc quedó en el olvido
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, pocos lo continuan pero ojo
<CarlosNeyPastor> es verdad que bajo pero en otros paises (canales) hay mucha actividad
<magu42> ahh mirá , que bueno
<CarlosNeyPastor> te digo porque estoy logueado en 15 ccanales 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estaba en 42 pero fui bajando porqeu no me daba para estar en todos
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual el que murio mal fue flisol-uy
<magu42> sep , varios están muertos
<CarlosNeyPastor> sip 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenes idea si se van a empezar a hacer reuniones en irc
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<magu42> calculo que no ,  el ultimo intento quedamos solos ratman y yo
<magu42> otro dia quedaron daniel y pablo 
<magu42> es al pedo
<magu42> a nadie le interesa nada mas que solucionar algún problema y después chau
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor⟿ me voy a cenar
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale 
<CarlosNeyPastor> buen provecho
#ubuntu-uy 2015-01-31
<magu42> vie ene 30 23:00:30 UYST 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2016-02-04
<magu42> chau
#ubuntu-uy 2016-02-05
<Guelif> Toc, toc...
